# Mum and dad poem



## Bonzo (Sep 5, 2016)

IF I HAD The POWER TO TURN Back THE Clock 

ID GO Back To THAT HOUSE AT The END OF The BLOCK 

THE House THAT WAS HOME WHEN I WAS A Kid 

I KNOW That ID LOVE IT MORE NOW THAN I DID


IF I COULD BE Back THERE AT My MOTHERS KNEE 

AND HEAR ONCE AGAIN ALL The THINGS She Told ME

ID LISTEN AS I NEVER LISTENED BEFORE 

FOR SHE KNEW SO WELL JUST WHAT LIFE HAD IN STORE 

AND All THE ADVICE My Dad Had TO GIVE 

HIS VOICE I"ll REMEMBER AS LONG AS I LIVE 

BUT It DIDNT SEEM REALLY IMPORTANT THEN

WHAT ID GIVE TO LIVE IT All OVER Again 

AND WHAT ID GIVE For THE CHANCE I ONCE HAD

TO Do SO Much For My MUM And DAD 

TO GIVE Them More JOY AND A LITTLE LESS PAIN 

A LITTLE MORE SUNSHINE AND A Little LESS RAIN

BUT THE YEARS ROLL On AND WE CANNOT GO BACK 

WHETHER WERE Born IN A MANSION OR IN A SHACK 

BUT WE Can START RIGHT Now IN THE HOUR THATS HERE 

TO Do Something More For THE ONES We HOLD Dear 

AND SINCE TIME In ITS FLIGHT Is TRAVELING So FAST 

LETS Not SPEND It REGRETTING THAT WHICH IS PAST 

BUT LETS MAKE TOMORROW A HAPPIER DAY 

BY DOING SOME GOOD FOR OTHERS TODAY


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 5, 2016)

Beautiful. Made me all meepy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2016)

Very nice Bonzo. :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2016)

Brought back good memories, thanks!


----------

